# Pro Web Design



## modojo (Feb 12, 2006)

ok, i currently have a site just like this one ( not as populer ) because its brand new only like 59 members on forum. i need a good FREE template for the main page, like i have a radio and stuff and i want everything to realy fit in if anyone has any good site please let me know  i need one reali bad!


----------



## ~Biker~ (Dec 7, 2005)

The best way to have the perfect design is creating it your self.


----------



## modojo (Feb 12, 2006)

i know i can do that but im not that good i can try but im sure it would be **** like i dont know how to work with Photo Shop and flash and stuff so yeah...


----------



## Comicman04 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are some good templates here:
http://www.elated.com/pagekits/

I have seen other free template directories, but I've forgotten the links.


----------



## Force.apdz (Feb 20, 2006)

www.templatemonster.com has some fairly low priced templates.. aint free.. but low priced XD


----------



## modojo (Feb 12, 2006)

thnx for d links guys i will check em out also i tryed making one lmao i think its good for my first one but not that good... check it out http://www.supportforum.be/OWN TEM/Home.htm


----------



## Force.apdz (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking good. Just work on your layout design XD


----------



## ~Biker~ (Dec 7, 2005)

© copy righted all rights. 2006 ©

wtf?

shouldnt it be somthing like

you &copy; 2006-2016

?


----------



## Yaroslav (Feb 20, 2006)

*~Biker~ *
If you can't find what you need - we can always design for you one


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

WARNING TO MODOJO: you are right now violating a copyrite, that is not your template; http://www.zymic.com/template_preview.php?id=121&cat_id=1 this is the orignal template all you did was modifed it, you must leave the 'layout created by zymic' on the page because that person made the images before you, (like the header, navigation links and such..) I'm not trying to be mean but this is a big deal and i know zymic i've been an active member over there for a while and they will take legal action against you. You should remove your copyrite from that layout i'm not going to report you to zymic because i hope you understand what can happen if i do. so please remove that.

Also, if you would like to learn photoshop please check out my site; www.visionstudios.be and if you really are having a hard time make the template i can make it for you for free.
-cnelson. 

Also, you should make your internet radio work with mozzila since it is taking over the internet and all  one by one.

BTW; i just viewed your forum and you really need to change the banner image it does not look right at all.


----------



## Force.apdz (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh if you want to learn photoshop have a look at my site too,lol www.apdz.com XD


----------



## modojo (Feb 12, 2006)

okay guys thnx keep posting stuff if you can help anymore btw if anyone wants to help out on my site add me [email protected] on ur messenger  thnx again FYI cnelson04 designed one for me and he is part of my site now ( site technation ) so please talk to me if you need something  im still looking for templates though


----------



## Comicman04 (Nov 1, 2005)

Open Source Web Design has some pretty nice stuff too. I had a look at your site and it seems to be coming along nicely :up: . My only suggestion, though, try and integrate the forum a bit more...make it blend it. At the moment, it's a quite different than the main page.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

...so you want a pro design...for free? 

...good luck with that.


----------



## modojo (Feb 12, 2006)

okai.... ur not reali helping but thnx everioen but " gibble " i dotn reali get what his saying okai please post any more you know ..


----------



## modojo (Feb 12, 2006)

i still didnt find a good one unless i can get the one " cnelson04 " made me going its all good but if not....


----------



## Yaroslav (Feb 20, 2006)

Gibble said:


> ...so you want a pro design...for free?
> 
> ...good luck with that.


Agree
_________________
_Work like you don't need the money. Dance like no one is watching. And love like you've never been hurt._
*Mark Twain*

Real estate website design. Real estate website software. Real estate support services.


----------



## ~Biker~ (Dec 7, 2005)

Yaroslav said:


> *~Biker~ *
> If you can't find what you need - we can always design for you one


no that wasn't mine , that was on the bottem of his. i was just pointing it out.



modojo said:


> i still didnt find a good one unless i can get the one " cnelson04 " made me going its all good but if not....


design your own its always the best thing to do.


----------



## modojo (Feb 12, 2006)

he made it the eay i wasnted it to so its fine now home page is www.supportforum.be if u want to see what GREAT job he did


----------



## ~Biker~ (Dec 7, 2005)

*Caugh* What kind of title is yeppp?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

modojo said:


> okai.... ur not reali helping but thnx everioen but " gibble " i dotn reali get what his saying okai please post any more you know ..


Your spelling is atrocious!! No wonder this country is in such bad shape!


----------



## Comicman04 (Nov 1, 2005)

Give the lad a chance, he's 14. You can get away with speaking like that. I'm 13, but disapprove of chatspeak. I mean, spelling and grammar are important, they make a sentence coherent.

Anyway, the supportforum.be design is very good, I like it!


----------

